# any transmission additives that blend with vw trans oil?



## beeeastman123 (Mar 3, 2010)

have 160 k on 97 golf
any trans fixes or conditioners that work with the special mineral type trans oil of vws and audi etc.?
that do not damage transmission or eat away at clutch material
lucas trans fix? anyone use it? or gunk or ... ?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: any transmission additives that blend with vw trans oil? (beeeastman123)*








why do you think you need to "condition" the fluid? Just drain and refill with a good trans fluid 75W90.

Clutch material!?!








What does the fluid have anything to do with clutch material!?!?!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: any transmission additives that blend with vw trans oil? (beeeastman123)*

STAY AWAY from additives.
Use OEM fluid and that's it.


----------



## beeeastman123 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: any transmission additives that blend with vw trans oil? (rickjaguar)*

even with 160 k original on the tranny and hesitation in gear?
last tranny fluid change was 30 k ago, what do you think?
safe to change it?


----------



## beeeastman123 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: any transmission additives that blend with vw trans oil? (beeeastman123)*

anyone use lucas trans fix with VW trans oil?


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

Really!!! I'd better swap out the Royal Purple I put in my 020 a while back. Shame, that stuff all but eliminated my 2nd Gear Grind!

As for additives, don't bother. If your Manual tranny is doing something funky due to old age or abuse, keep trying new gear oils until you find the one that works for you. Royal Purple did the trick on mine, Redline for someone else, there are dozens to choose from. Just make sure it is friendly with your gearbox. Not all are "Yellow Metal Friendly".


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Is it an automatic with you mensioning the clutch? 

Wynn's additives are safe for manual and auto transmissions. 

The manual trans additive works well, i had a slight leak on the cv flange seal and this has seemed to stop it, it made gear change smoother but obviously it's only a temp thing a wears off after abit but it's stoped the leak. 

I suspect the auto trans additive to do the same. 

Runnning valvoline 75W/90 durablend in the 02J box with 170k on it, probably done 40k on the gear oil since i changed it and it's fine, the odd rare gear crunch but no real problems.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

Additives are not cool. They mask the real symptoms of your gearbox problem, that is, if they do anything beneficial at all.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Depends on what your trying to acheive with them. 

In my case it's saved me money on having the cv flange taken off and new seals stuck in, it's not leaking any gear oil no little stains on my drive. and at the end of the day it can at least buy you some time if it works as a temp fix until you can have it repaired. 

What additives won't fix is mechanical problems ie a worn inputshaft bearing, what it may fix is a seeping cv seal! 

I had nothing to lose by adding it. 

Our mk3 vr6 with 140k on it, the power steering pump started whining and the steering went heavier, i thought the pump had had it, so i changed the fluid slightly better but it was still whining, so i added some wynns power steering additive and low and behold the whining stopped and the steering went light, that was a few year ago, and the steering and pump are still fine and i've not heard it whine since, but the bodywork isnt so good theses days. 

Check out forte http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product.php 
Theses guys make some great additives.


----------



## BadlandZ (Sep 22, 2000)

*6 year old thread revival...*



rickjaguar said:


> STAY AWAY from additives.
> Use OEM fluid and that's it.





Robert Roberts said:


> Additives are not cool. They mask the real symptoms of your gearbox problem, that is, if they do anything beneficial at all.


Interesting. Local shop claims an additive might help my 2nd to 3rd synchro grinding issue. They didn't say which, and I super doubt it's Lucas, but maybe MoS2 Anti Friction?

Also see link: Vortex thread on 2001 TT 180HP quattro Front & Rear Diff fluid, Manual gearbox fluid, Transfer case fluid change?

Pointers to more recent generic threads please? And if so, many thanks! 

Edit: found in Mk4 search, see it's ended in Oil and Lube forum, researching more, might find answer soon, but if not, feel free to tell me were to go... (wait, phrasing)


----------



## sofsport (Jan 19, 2014)

BadlandZ said:


> Interesting. Local shop claims an additive might help my 2nd to 3rd synchro grinding issue. They didn't say which, and I super doubt it's Lucas, but maybe MoS2 Anti Friction?


It could be that the last thing you need is less friction. The synchros need a little in order to work. Do you have a grinding issue when you shift slowly?

I had grinding going from 2nd to 3rd when I switched to Royal Purple 75w90 gl4/5 fluid but only when I shifted quickly. It went away completely when I got G070. 

GL4 fluid typically has less antifriction additive than GL5, which is usually only spec'd for differentials. GL4 is what is spec'd for most modern manual transmissions.


----------



## sofsport (Jan 19, 2014)

There are two reasons not to use GL5 gearbox fluid in a manual transmission which is designed for GL4. 

The higher concentration of additives in GL5 will corrode brass parts like synchromeshes unless a different formulation which is non corrosive is used, like in Royal Purple.

However, there is also the fact that GL5 has less friction than the synchros were designed for and they won't always work, if the trans was designed for GL4 fluid. 

A couple of liters of G070 only cost $25-30, I'd try that before additives. You'll get a chance to get all the metal shavings out which the gear grinding has created.

Some people claim G070 is thin like ATF but it sure looked thick going in the funnel.


----------

